# Hacksawing odd shapes



## lemelman (Jul 24, 2012)

I sometimes have to saw odd shapes out of sheet metal, maybe 3mm thick - certainly too thick for manual shears or snips.
I first draw the pattern on paper (actually I do it in TurboCAD and print it full size) and then paste it to the metal using PrittStick or equivalent. The problem comes to starting the saw cut, especially when it's at an awkward angle. I use a small bit of metal that I place where the saw cut should begin, then bring the saw up next to the metal to start the cut. Once the cut has started it's OK from then on, it's just the starting that's the problem, and this simple trick solves it totally.

Here are some photos to show an odd shape that needs to be cut from an odd piece of sheet, and how another bit of metal is used to start the cut.
Since I didn't have three hands, and nobody else to take the photos, you will have to imagine how it's done properly - I would usually have the saw in one hand and hold the metal with the other. But I had to hold the camera too.

EDIT:  Oh, I forgot to mention that the sheet is clamped to the bench - you can just see the clamp if you look closely. 

I hope it makes sense.


----------



## tornitore45 (Jul 27, 2012)

You would usually cut sheet (Thick) metal vertically in the vise, but to follow a line closely the secret is to clamp it down horizontally as shown by Gary picture. Cutting almost horizuntally, with many theet engaged rather than on the thin egde is not as efficient but it let you cut straight once you start strait.


----------



## starbolin (Sep 20, 2012)

Sounds like a useful little trick.  I'll have to try that.  Thanks Gary.


----------

